# Joe Abercrombie Podcast Introducing His New Novel: Red Country



## Ankari (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not sure where to put this, but I've seen his name pop up lately.  For anyone who doesn't know Joe Abercrombie, he is a dark fantasy writer.  I read his initial trilogy and loved them.  You can listen to his podcast here


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.  Interesting stuff.

Sounds to me like the plot of _Red Country_ may be somewhat similar to John Ford's _The Searchers,_ which is hands-down one of the best Old West movies of all time.

I liked the observation that Abercrombie had when he said something like 'There's a fine line between giving people what they want, and giving them boring things they think they want.'  I agree.  Keep things fresh.


----------



## FireBird (Oct 18, 2012)

I already planned to buy the novel on the 13th, so thanks for this.


----------

